# installing new rear view mirror! HELP!



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all
I recently just purchased this item here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8072486652
I have it to replace my stock 2006 Altima S. 
I know how to take the other one off and put this one on but where should i get the power from? and where would the best location be for the temperature sensor?
thank you for anyones help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mnm0316 said:


> Hello all
> I recently just purchased this item here
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8072486652
> I have it to replace my stock 2006 Altima S.
> ...


get it from the radio get one of those click on splitter connector thingies and run the wire ... and the sensor.. well sensors are usually placed behind the grille


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

i got two wires going into the power of the radio already....i installed a dvd in dash in there...is there any others?


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

can someone please help me!!!


----------



## flyback (May 3, 2006)

This looks just like the one that the dealer installed for me when I got my 2006 Altima a couple of months ago. I was under the impression that the wires to hook it up were already there above the roof panel and they just plugged it in. Try pulling down the roof panel a little bit right where it meets the windshield above where the mirror goes. Stick your finger in there and you might find the wires...

-Doug


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah it might already be prewired for it..mine was installed at the dealer and it is connected at the fuse panel.. weird shit but whatever i guess they know what they are doing.. umm.. i would say dome light but that would be a bitch to run the cable.. .. umm.. i would just try to run a wire down the side pillar to the battery.. take ur time so it looks neat.. oh and it doesnt matter how many things you got plugged in to one power source as long as the connections are good and everything you plug into that has its own fuse...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dome light is not a good idea. Huge pain in the ass. Check first to see if it is pre wired. Could possibly call a dealer and ask them if it is. If not, run the wire straight to the power source. The best (right) way to do it would be to remove the cover on your A-pillar (front pillar by windshield) and run the wire behind it. It would look much cleaner with no exposed wiring. Also run the wire to the pillar so it is concealed by the headliner, then into the pillar. Once you get it down the pillar, be sure to secure the wires and make sure that no moving parts can catch them and cut or pull on them...


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah i checked and no wires  so where would the best place for power?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

battery .. run the wires like watson said.. hide them up real good..


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

thank u everyone for your help...got it done


----------

